# MacBook Air problème clavier Alt



## BasileDesquiens (29 Mars 2015)

Hello, 
J'ai récupéré un MBA de 2011 qui avais reçu un peu de thé dessus, il est parti dans un centre de réparation d'apple pour faire un petit diagnostique et ils m'ont dis que le clavier ne fonctionnait plus. 
Je l'ai changé mais un petit problème persiste, la (les) touches alt restent enfoncées en permanence et donc le clavier est bloqué en mode symbole... 
J'ai essayé de désactiver la touche alt comme raccourci pour les symboles (dans touches de modification) mais ca ne marche pas, autres bizarrerie quand j'affiche la visualiseur du clavier et que je "déclique" Alt mais que j'appuie sois sur  MAJ, FN, CTRL la touche alt se reverouille et meme quand cette dernière est décliqué  le clavier demeure en symbole...
Est il possible de la "killer" complètement avec le terminal ou une autre solution ? 

Merci d'avance! 
Basile


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2015)

La touche "alt" ne reste pas physiquement enfoncée je pense, puisque tu as changé de clavier ?

Tu as fait un reset SMC de ton MBA ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2015)

Peut être démonter le clavier / nettoyer, voire changer le clavier. Je crois qu'il y a des tutos bien faits chez esimport (membre de MacGé).


----------



## BasileDesquiens (21 Avril 2015)

J'avais fait deja des reset smc et ca n'avais pas marché et 2 jour après j'en ai refait un et tadam ca à remarché  
merci de votre aide anyway


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2015)

BasileDesquiens a dit:


> J'avais fait déjà des reset smc



Bah, quand tu veux des réponses c'est mieux de dire ce qui a été fait !


----------

